# Detailingworld™ Review - Obsession Wax Enhance



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Obsession Wax is a company I am sure most of us on this forum are well aware of. With Obsession Wax being a sponsor and the owner Jay being a very active user on here, I don't think a detailed explanation of the company background is really required. To keep it brief, Jay created and runs Obsession Wax himself, developing all his own products making this company one of very few proper car care companies that develop, produce and sell their own line-up of products exclusively.

The product being tested here is Obsession Wax's new spray wax/quick detailer, Enhance. Having already read some fantastic feedback on this product I was very excited to be given the opportunity to test it so many thanks to Jay.

For any information on Enhance or the rest of Jay's line-up (The waxes especially!) please visit http://www.obsessionwax.com/.

*The Product*



So Enhance Montan Gloss Enhancer is something of a strange one compared to the rest of your usual spray wax/QD type products. Usually your typical spray wax or QDs not only returns the just waxed look, but also tops the protection levels up on the car. This is great if you want to prolong your original coat of wax but this comes with negatives, mainly the alteration of your beading from your original coat of wax. Some of us, myself included like the looks associated with a spray wax/QD but don't want the protection and changes to beading they more often than not give, especially if the wax you have used is a particularly good beader/sheeter. Enhance offers extreme gloss from application but offers very little in the way of additional protection and shouldn't affect the beading from your current LSP (last step protection).

I believe Jay actually measured the protection longevity in hours as opposed to days or weeks such is the lack of protection natural Montan wax offers. Here is the official description straight from the Obsession Wax website:

_"What is the worst part about turning up at a car show? Your car was perfectly detailed when you left, upon arrival the shine has dulled and there is dust and water spots etc. all over the paint, This is where Enhance comes in. This will give you that just waxed look without having any major impact on your chosen wax or coating, giving you that just waxed look in minutes. Simply spray onto the panel and remove with a microfibre cloth. It's that easy!"_

I think the description is a tad brief & Jay is selling himself short on the benefits of this product, it is much more than a QD/Spray wax for using at car shows. The average punter is going to look at this and see it offers no protection, resulting in them not considering it due to this. I think with a product like this the description should be going into a little more detail on the chemistry behind it as a quick look on the market shows there is very little else out there that offers similar product properties. I think that should really be focused on more as a unique selling point over other products. Me personally, I have been waiting for a QD like this for ages. Testing durability of waxes comes at the cost of not being able to use my usual QD, with this it allows me to return the wet look of a just waxed car without having any impact on my testing, a holy grail product for me actually.

The product came in roughly a 100ml clear bottle with a small atomizer spray head fitted. Customary with these type of products, this was screwed off & given a good sniff. Bloody hell this smells good. I thought it smelled like a strawberry milkshake, after speaking to Jay he confirmed it to be strawberries & cream so I was just about spot on. I gave the bottle a squeeze to give the viscosity a check & found it to be very thick, almost like a cream. This did cast doubts over how well the product would mist when I came to use it.

*The Method*

The car was already wearing a coat of my Custom Blend Phantom Wax from Jay (Superb wax), a perfect base for Enhance to work with. The car was given the usual maintenance wash which includes a pre-rinse, snowfoam & rinse followed by a 2BM hand wash then towel dried. With that stage complete and the car dry to the touch, I grabbed a plush Korean MF and set about applying Enhance. Everyone has a preference when it comes to QD application, some like to apply a few squirts to a panel, others like misting over the whole panel liberally for maximum lubricity. I personally prefer folding the cloth into a nice sized square section & applying 2-3 full trigger sprays directly onto 1 side of the cloth, I find these QD products are always the case of less is more.

As this was a smaller trigger, I applied 5 squirts & was very surprised to see the product mist perfectly. As previously mentioned with the viscosity of Enhance, I didn't expect it to mist well at all, a very surprising outcome here. With the cloth prep'd I set about spreading it along the bonnet first. The cloth slid along the bonnet effortlessly, it didn't feel grabby & left behind only a very faint streak of the product as I spread it. The cloth was then flipped to the fresh side & a buff up of the bonnet was performed. This product is an absolute dream to use I found, by the time I was beginning to buff most of the product had already flashed & evaporated like a good quality glass cleaner. You also get the lovely strawberries & cream scent filling the air as you use it.



The gloss left behind after application was STUNNING, leaving a very glossy, wet look finish with plenty of warmth & depth to the paint.



With this result, I carried on around the rest of the car applying & buffing effortlessly to a very gloss finish.





Even in the dreary, typical Scottish overcast the paint was still looking dripping wet, with plenty of sharp reflections on all angles.







*Price*

Obsession Wax Enhance is available directly from Jay at http://www.obsessionwax.com/enhance-montan-gloss-enhancer/ & costs £9.95 per 500ml. This puts it pricing wise around the lower to mid-range compared to competitors. I think the pricing is very reasonable, when you also consider how little is needed due to how far Enhance spreads, it makes it even more enticing.

*Would I use it again?*

Simple answer is definitely. I see myself using this sample up & I imagine with my needs considered will be following up with a full sized 500ml bottle.

*Conclusion*

A very specific product that won't suit everyone's requirements but for me personally, an absolute must have product. I don't want a QD that offers weeks of protection, altering beading, paint slickness and ultimately wax durability as I test products regularly. It suits my needs perfectly but apart from that it is a superb product to use, smells fantastic, produces fantastic gloss/shine & ultimately regardless of protection, I think is something you should consider if looking for that ultimate gloss enhancer product as I think this is it. With all this considered along with price & just how little you use per panel, Enhance has to be one of, if not the best QD type products I have tried thus far & although it won't replace my current QD (which does add a little protection), it will be sitting alongside it in my garage & will be used just as much.


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

